# هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟والوثائق التاريخية لصلب المسيح



## مونيكا 57 (9 أبريل 2009)

*فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ، وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ


هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ​*؟

*نعم، قارئي الكريم، كان ضرورياً أن يُصلب الرب يسوع المسيح ليتمم عمل الفداء الذي أتى من أجله إلى العالم، كي يتبرر كل من يؤمن من الجنس البشري من خطيئته بواسطة صلبه وموته نيابة عنه، ثم قيامته ظافراً منتصراً.

إذ أن موت المسيح على الصليب كان كفارة، أو بمثابة ذبيحة لمغفرة الخطايا. فالمسيح البار مات على الصليب بدلاً من الناس الخطاة حتى يتبرروا هم بموته، أي يتحرروا أو يتخلّصوا من الخطيئة. فالخطيئة دخلت إلى العالم بواسطة آدم الأول، والخلاص من الخطيئة هو بواسطة آدم الأخير أي المسيح، كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس "لأنه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيُحيا الجميع"(1كورنثوس22:15).

عندما نرجع إلى الكتاب المقدس، نقرأ في سفر التكوين قصة الخليقة ومن ضمنها قصة تعدي أبوينا الأولين آدم وحواء لوصية الله. فنلاحظ أن آدم وحواء أخطآ منذ بداية الخليقة، وبعصيانهما ومخالفتهما شرائع الله دخلت الخطيئة إلى العالم. ومفاد ذلك كما ورد في سفر التكوين، أنه بعد ما خلق الله آدم وحواء ووضعهما في جنة عدن، أوصاهما أن يأكلا من كل شجر الجنة ما عدا شجرة معرفة الخير والشر. ولكن آدم وحواء لم يطيعا، بل عصيا أوامر الله وأكلا من الشجرة المحرّمة. فغضب الله عليهما وعلى الحية التي أغرت آدم وحواء، وقال للحية: "ملعونة أنتِ من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية. على بطنك تسعين وتراباً تأكلين كل أيام حياتك. وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة، وبين نسلك ونسلها، هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه" (تكوين 14:3و15).
وغضب الله على آدم وحواء وطردهما من الجنة. من هنا بدأت خطيئة الإنسان، فأصبح الناس يتوارثون الطبيعة الخاطئة عن أبويهم آدم وحواء. وهنا كان الوعد من الله بأنه سيرسل المسيح من نسل المرأة (أي من عذراء وليس من نسل رجل) ليسحق رأس الحية، أي الشيطان. ويشير الكتاب المقدس بهذا الصدد إلى أن كل الناس خطاة فيقول: "الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله" (رومية 23:3). ونقرأ أيضاً في الرسالة إلى رومية: "من أجل ذلك كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم، وبالخطيئة الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس، إذ أخطأ الجميع" (رومية 12:5). وبما أن الجميع خطاة لا يستطيعون تتميم وصايا الله، فقد حاول بعض منهم في العهد القديم، أي قبل مجيء المسيح، لأن يكفروا عن خطاياهم بطرق مختلفة.
وبالرجوع إلى العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس، نلاحظ أن الذبائح كانت تقدّّم لله علامة للتكفير عن الخطايا والتوبة إلى الله. وكانت تلك الذبائح تُقدَّم بطرق مختلفة، فنلاحظ أن نوحاً قدّم ذبائح لله، "وبنى نوح مذبحاً للرب. وأخذ من كل البهائم الطاهرة ومن كل الطيور الطاهرة وأصعد محرقات على المذبح" (تكوين 20:8).
كما أن الله عندما أراد أن يختبر إيمان إبراهيم الخليل، طلب منه أن يقدّم ابنه ذبيحة له. وعندما همّ إبراهيم بذبح ابنه، افتداه الله، فأرسل كبشاً قدّمه إبراهيم ذبيحة لله بدل ابنه.








ما علاقة هذه الذبائح بموت المسيح؟

إن تلك الذبائح والحملان كانت تُقدَّم للتكفير عن الخطايا، ولكنها في الوقت نفسه كانت تشير أو بالأحرى ترمز إلى المسيح، الذي سفك دمه بدلاً عن الخطاة. ويقول الكتاب المقدس: "... بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة" (عبرانيين 22:9). فالمسيح الذي يُشار إليه بأنه "حمل الله"، هو الذي وعد الله بإرساله، ليضع حداً لعهد الذبائح والمحرقات، ويفتدي العالم بذبيحة واحدة هي المسيح نفسه، ويشير الكتاب المقدس إلى المسيح: "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم".
"الذي حمل هو نفسه (أي المسيح) خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة (أي على الصليب)، لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر، الذي بجلدته (أي بضرباته) شُفيتم" (1بطرس 24:2)، "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يوحنا 16:3).







الصليب حقيقة تاريخية

لقد مات المسيح مصلوباً من أجل خطايانا، ودُفن، وقام في اليوم الثالث حسب نبوءات التوراة المقدسة.
فقد جاء في إشعياء 4:53-6 النبوءة التالية:
"لكن أحزاننا حملها، وأوجاعنا تحمَّلها. ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا، تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا، مِلنا كل واحد إلى طريقه، والرب وضع عليه (على المسيح المصلوب) إثم جميعنا".
وقد قال الرب يسوع المسيح عن نفسه، بأنه سيُصلب، والمسيح أصدق الصادقين.
"من ذلك الوقت ابتدأ يسوع يُظْهِر لتلاميذه أنه ينبغي أن يذهب إلى أورشليم، ويتألم كثيراً من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، ويُقتل، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم" (متى 21:16).
عندما كان الرب يسوع المسيح على أرضنا أجرى معجزات كثيرة، ولو أنه أراد أن ينجي نفسه من الصليب لفعل، ولم يكن أحد يستطيع أن يصلبه لو أنه رفض، لكنه جاء من أجل فدائنا على الصليب. لقد قال عن نفسه إنه جاء لكي يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك.. جاء ليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين. وقال عن نفسه: "أنا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف"، فالسيد المسيح جاء ليخلصنا بذبيحة نفسه.







ففي الصليب تمت المصالحـــة

في الصليب تلاقى عدل الله مع حبه لنا ورحمته بنا نحن البشر. وكل الجنس البشري يستحق عقاب الله ويحتاج إلى غفرانه. والرب يسوع المسيح جاء إلى أرضنا وأخذ جسد إنسان، ومات من أجلنا ليدفع أجرة خطايانا حتى يصالحنا مع الله أبينا.
عندما نتوب مؤمنين بفداء المسيح، يرحمنا الله ويمنحنا الغفران على أساس الصليب وليس لأي صلاح فينا، أو اعتماد على أي أعمال برِّ نقدِّمها.
لو أن مذنباً وقف أمام القاضي وقال: "يا سيدي القاضي سأقدم كل أموالي للفقراء.. أطلقني حراً".
لقال القاضي: "أعطِ أموالك للفقراء كما تشاء، وفي وسعك أن تفعل الخير الذي تريده، ولكن العقوبة يجب أن تحلّ عليك لأنك مذنب".
إن كل الأعمال الصالحة التي نعملها لا يمكن أن توفي العدل الإلهي حقه، إذ أننا مهما عملنا من أعمال صالحة، لا نستطيع أن ننال مغفرة الخطايا، ونظل عاجزين عن تخليص أنفسنا.


العلاج هو في كفارة المسيح بموته بديلاً عنا.

إن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد، وقدّم نفسه فداءً لخطايانا. وقد قَبِل الله كفارته الكريمة، فأقامه من الأموات ورفعه إلى السماء وأجلسه عن يمينه. إن الصليب وسيلة مصالحة العدل الإلهي مع الرحمة الإلهية.

والصليب وسيلة شفاعة

فنحن نحتاج إلى شفيع لم يخطئ، يمكنه أن يمثِّل الله ويمثِّل البشر في نفس الوقت، كما تمنى أيوب متأسفاً: "ليس بيننا مصالح يضع يده على كلينا" (أيوب 33:9). ولكن الرب يسوع المسيح صالحنا مع الله أبينا، "لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح الذي بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع" (1تيموثاوس 5:2).


الصليب ضرورة لخلاصك الآن

لقد دفع الرب يسوع المسيح، بدمه الثمين، أجرة خطاياك، ليمنحك حياة جديدة ويخلق فيك قلباً نقياً.
وقد صالحك الله في الرب يسوع المسيح إذ جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية خطية لأجلك حتى تفوز أنت برضى الله وتنعم بيقين الحياة الأبدية.
والآن.. تعال إلى صليب الرب يسوع المسيح معترفاً لله بعجزك عن أن تخلص نفسك. واقبل كفارة الرب يسوع المسيح لأجلك. حتى تنعم بغفران الخطايا وتفوز بالحياة الأبدية.



​*


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*

شكرا" كثير يا مارثا ....على رسالتك الخلاصية ....تعال الى صليب المسيح معترفا" بعجزك عن ان تخلص نفسك .....فعلا" انا اعترف بعجزي امامك ....فانا لاشئ أمام ذي المحبة والقدرة والقوة ، ربنا يباركك ببركاته الكثيرة ياما رثا


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*

شكرا لكى مارثا على المواضيع الحلوة التى
تقومى بأصدارها فى المنتدى الرب يباركك​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا اختى مارثا

 يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*

موضوع راااااااائع يا مارثا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*



Joyful Song قال:


> شكرا" كثير يا مارثا ....على رسالتك الخلاصية ....تعال الى صليب المسيح معترفا" بعجزك عن ان تخلص نفسك .....فعلا" انا اعترف بعجزي امامك ....فانا لاشئ أمام ذي المحبة والقدرة والقوة ، ربنا يباركك ببركاته الكثيرة ياما رثا



*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*



GogoRagheb قال:


> شكرا لكى مارثا على المواضيع الحلوة التى
> تقومى بأصدارها فى المنتدى الرب يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا اختى مارثا
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا مارثا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*




جميل جداااا يا مارثا

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*

*ومني احلي تقييم*
*للموضوع الرائع *
*ميرسي يا مارثا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*

شكرا مارثا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا مارثا
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *ومني احلي تقييم*
> *للموضوع الرائع *
> *ميرسي يا مارثا*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*أشكرك جدا على التقييم​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مارثا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*

شكرا لكى مارثا على هذه الهديه الجميله 
بس انتى قلتى تريدى راى بصراحه هو انى مازالت حديث العهد بقراءه مثل هذا الكلام الكبير جدا 
وانا كما نصحنى بعض الاخوه ماشى واحده واحده كى لااصاب بالجنون فانا مازالت فى حاله الازدوجيه 
فانا لم اتطرق الى صلب المسيح ولم اتطرق الى العهد القديم وانا فقط اقرا بسيط فى اجيل متى 
مايشغلنى هو هذا الحب الذى اشعر به نحو يسوع 
وشكرا لكى اختى الحبيبه


----------



## lovely dove (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*


موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا يامرثا 
ربنا يعوض تعبك ياقمراية


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*



حيران قال:


> شكرا لكى مارثا على هذه الهديه الجميله
> مايشغلنى هو هذا الحب الذى اشعر به نحو يسوع
> وشكرا لكى اختى الحبيبه



*ويسوع أيضا يحبك 

ربنا يعطيك الفهم

سلام المسيح يملا حياتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*



pepo_meme قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا يامرثا
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ياقمراية


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*

مااجملك واحنك يارب صلبت من اجلنا على خشبة الصليب ميرسى مونيكا على الموضوع الهائل الرب يبارك خدمتك حبيبتى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*

شكرا استاذتى الفاضلة / مونيكا على هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## prayer heartily (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*

يا رب يا من صلبت لاجلنا واحتملت العار وظلم الاشرار 
علمنا كيف نصبر علي الظلم ونتحمل بعضنا ونحمل الصليب دون تذمر بل شاكرين ومصلين لاجل من يصلبونا 
شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟*



حبيب يسوع قال:


> شكرا استاذتى الفاضلة / مونيكا على هذا الموضوع الهام



*اشكرك اخى الفاضل لمرورك الجميل
الرب  يباركك​*


----------

